# Bellator 123 PIck the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 123 is Friday night, September 5th at 6:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add/change any fights on the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 14 out of 14 it will be doubled. 



> Pat Curran vs. Patricio Freire
> Dustin Jacoby vs. Muhammed Lawal
> Cheick Kongo vs. Lavar Johnson
> Josh Burns vs. Bobby Lashley
> ...











Picks sent by:

GDPofDRB
AlphaDawg
SmackyBear


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Had the 1st and 3rd for kin. Don't know what fight that judge was watching who scored it 30-27, terrible. Good fight though.


.....Holy barn cat!

Stephan bonnar microphone career suicide. What a complete tool you gotta be to make tito look like the better guy. That crap made the rampage king mo incident look like the realest thing that ever happened in mma. That it was a worked shoot with Stephan bringing titos family life into the equation was disgusting, makes the thing even worse. Everyone involved in bonnaers angle is a piece of wet shit. I hope it's king mo vs tito in San Diego, I have no interest in seeing Boner fight, hope his career ends between now and November 15th. Shane on bellator or whoever gave they garbage the green light.


Awesome main event tonight. Pitbull looked incredible. Congrats to him, what a journey.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here were the Bellator pick results for our players...


AlphaDawg



> Pat Curran :thumbsdown:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Cheick Kongo :thumbsup:
> Bobby Lashley :thumbsup:
> ...


SmackyBear



> Pat Curran :thumbsdown:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Cheick Kongo :thumbsup:
> Bobby Lashley :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB



> Curran :thumbsdown:
> Lawal :thumbsup:
> Lashley :thumbsup:
> Kongo :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> Patricio Freire def. Pat Curran
> unanimous decision (48-47, 49-46, 49-46) - Round 5, 5:00
> Muhammed Lawal def. Dustin Jacoby
> TKO (punches) - Round 2, 1:13
> ...


Link: http://mmajunkie.com/events/bellator-123

So congrats to our winner, now 500,000 credits richer... SmackyBear! :thumb02:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, Dude.

Weird night.


----------

